# CPT code 20610 - ultrasound guided



## donnaber (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi- I have a right knee injection ultrasound guided.  Needle inserted and fluid aspirated, then Synvisc delivered into articular space.  Next Depomedrol given in same knee.  Coded so far to 20610 and 76942.  Can any additional codes be applied for Depomedrol injection?  
Thanks so much!


----------



## twizzle (Apr 26, 2012)

*20610*



donnaber said:


> Hi- I have a right knee injection ultrasound guided.  Needle inserted and fluid aspirated, then Synvisc delivered into articular space.  Next Depomedrol given in same knee.  Coded so far to 20610 and 76942.  Can any additional codes be applied for Depomedrol injection?
> Thanks so much!



If you're doing the procedure in the office you can bill the Depomedrol because you are supplying the materials. If you're doing it in the facility then you wouldn't bill it.


----------



## donnaber (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you- I just want to be sure there were no additional procedure codes that may be applied.  I am pretty sure the 20610 includes all injections


----------

